# Hillary has fully recovered...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

From her concussion, brain surgery.






:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

This video is not fake like the above vid.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If it is on the internet it has to be true......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, the real Hillary Clinton has been dead for the past ten years.
What we see today is a very clever animatronic robot, built by Disney engineers and controlled remotely by George Soros.

The glitches you see in the videos to which we are linked are moments when the robot loses contact with Soros's remote control.
Notice, though, how quickly contact is reëstablished. The animatronic Hillary robot is a miracle of mechanical and electronic engineering.

Not only will the animatronic Hillary be a better President than ever the real Hillary could've been (had she lived), but also Bill says that it's much better in the sack than the real one was.
Chelsea agrees with her father, saying that the "new Hillary" is a much warmer, more human mom than was the original version.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Actually, the real Hillary Clinton has been dead for the past ten years.
> What we see today is a very clever animatronic robot, built by Disney engineers and controlled remotely by George Soros.
> 
> The glitches you see in the videos to which we are linked are moments when the robot loses contact with Soros's remote control.
> ...


You may be onto something, lol.
:smt033


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Actually, the real Hillary Clinton has been dead for the past ten years.
> What we see today is a very clever animatronic robot, built by Disney engineers and controlled remotely by George Soros.


Steve you are wrong.

She is definitely an alien. Watch any of The Men in Black movies and you will understand. Movies are a much better source than the Internet.

PS Also why black lives matter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I might be wrong, but in one of her recent interviews, I do believe she said something about a "short-circuit". :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I might be wrong, but in one of her recent interviews, I do believe she said something about a "short-circuit". :mrgreen:


I rest my case!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I rest my case!


As does the state.

Let's turn it over to the jury.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Well we could both be right. There was a tiny alien living in an animatronic body suit. Maybe the body suit short circuited. 

Yes a jury trial would be nice. One for Bo bird dog too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

:?:
Fainting or seizure ?
Hillary goes down again.

Video appears to show Clinton collapse as she leaves event| Latest News Videos | Fox News


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that she's so full of shit, that not even a good hot enema could straighten her out. Wouldn't ya' just love to boot her square in the ass? Along with her scumbag husband? What a loathsome duo!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was hoping it was terminal. I believe she is qualified to hold a place in Federal Prison


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> I was hoping it was terminal. *I believe she is qualified to hold a place in Federal Prison*


Why? All she did was destroy evidence after she was subpoenaed? Who would have ever thought that obstruction of justice was a criminal offense? I guess it isn't, at least not according to James Comey, Director of the FBI. Just don't try his at home folks. Unless of course you're the Clintons or any other Democrat running for president.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have any of you ever been to Noo Yawk when the temperature is in the 90s, and the humidity is too?
I have. I used to live there. I had to work all summer in places that were not air-conditioned.

In this one case, I feel empathy for Mrs. Pantsuit-on-Fire.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My passport ain't good in that 3rd world country called Yankee land.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> My passport ain't good in that 3rd world country called Yankee land.


I can get you in anyway.
Like all good Noo Yawkers, I know somebody...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I can get you in anyway.
> Like all good Noo Yawkers, I know somebody...


Not to be confused wit noo Joisey " My uncle buried somebody for me"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I flew over New York once.

I think I was sleeping at the time. :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve knows where all the bodies are buried of course he buried them


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Not to be confused wit noo Joisey " My uncle buried somebody for me"


There ain't no reason for Noo Joisey, except for buryin' bodies.
Think of the company: Jimmy Hoffa, baby Charles Lindbergh and Bruno Richard Hauptmann, Howard Unruh... Wait: There's more!



tony pasley said:


> Steve knows where all the bodies are buried of course he buried them


Naaah...It was my goombah, Vinnie.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Many ex New Yorkers moved far away and changed their looks eg. Beards,, for certain reasons. :smt033


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Many ex New Yorkers moved far away and changed their looks eg. Beards,, for certain reasons. :smt033


it's called the witness protection program.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe she has Parkinson's (Nope I am not a doctor) But she will do anything to be POTUS and will LIE CHEAT AND MURDER to do so !


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> Steve knows where all the bodies are buried of course he buried them


Newark.

(actually they ran out of room and the latest "trash" is shipped by rail to other 'locations'.

Soylent Green anyone? Now you know.

By the way, I saw another one of your community serving soup kitchens Steve. Keep up the good work.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Kennydale said:


> I believe she has Parkinson's (Nope I am not a doctor) But she will do anything to be POTUS and will LIE CHEAT AND MURDER to do so !


You've pretty much hit the nail on the head!

She will do or say *ANYTHING* to become the 1st female president of the USA. She's just that obvious. In her mind, nothing is off-limits to accomplish that goal.


----------

